
Royal Free – Google DeepMind trial failed to comply with data protection law - DanBC
https://ico.org.uk/about-the-ico/news-and-events/news-and-blogs/2017/07/royal-free-google-deepmind-trial-failed-to-comply-with-data-protection-law/
======
DanBC
ICO is the Information Commissioner, the English regulator for privacy law.

Royal Free is a hospital, run by an English NHS foundation trust.

The regulator hasn't said these collaborations with Google are outright not
legal. They have said that any future collaborations need to include some
minor changes, and that these minor changes are not a hindrance to innovation.

The blog post provides a bit more information.

[https://iconewsblog.wordpress.com/2017/07/03/four-lessons-
nh...](https://iconewsblog.wordpress.com/2017/07/03/four-lessons-nhs-trusts-
can-learn-from-the-royal-free-case/)

